# Cheers and happy new year.



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

First of a few I think.. Have a good one cfuk people


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Cheers i don't drink so this is the best i can do happy new year


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ah, and a happy, happy 2015 Mrb and all.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Happy New Year Martin and family


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> First of a few I think.. Have a good one cfuk people


Are those two slices of lemon not talking to each other?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Got an old fashioned on the go. Shortly about to open some well aged Condrieu to go with our fondue !


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Happy new year to everyone. Thanks to all for being such good company, for the much appreciated moments of friendship and kindness.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Happy New Year to everyone - looking forward to more beans, brewing and banter in 2015.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Got an old fashioned on the go. Shortly about to open some well aged Condrieu to go with our fondue !


Oh, old fashioned. That's put me in the mood for one.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Happy new year.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Happy new year to all on the forum and thanks all for the friendly & helpful advice, has been really helpful.

John


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Cheers! have a great New Year everyone!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Finally a use for that redundant shot glass

...


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

That's a very nice SM. happy new year


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

glevum said:


> That's a very nice SM. happy new year


yeah just had one , couple of ice cubes to open it up . Lovely spicey too


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

glevum said:


> That's a very nice SM. happy new year


Read that as S&M first time round - must be my cold


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

johnealey said:


> Happy new year to all on the forum and thanks all for the friendly & helpful advice, has been really helpful.
> 
> John


I'll second that. All the best!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Goodbye 2014

hello 2015


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Neill said:


> Oh, old fashioned. That's put me in the mood for one.


teaspoon of sugar , couple of drops of angostura bitters, strip of lemon peel , slice of orange , a kirsch soaked cherry, bash it all up, fill the glass with crushed ice , 50g of bourbon or scotch, then top up with club soda ....

lush!


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Neill said:


> Oh, old fashioned. That's put me in the mood for one.


I've been going a bit mad with them over the holidays - tried with dark rum, JD, Jamesons and Tanqueray 10 - all delicious!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> teaspoon of sugar , couple of drops of angostura bitters, strip of lemon peel , slice of orange , a kirsch soaked cherry, bash it all up, fill the glass with crushed ice , 50g of bourbon or scotch, then top up with club soda ....
> 
> lush!


I keep mine pretty simple, sugar cube, soak with agnostura bitters, add orange peel and bash. Fill the glass with ice, add 50g of rye whiskey. Twist a second piece of orange peel over the top before dropping in. Few drops of orange bitters to finish.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Was told that making an Old Fashioned was a good way to test the skills of a would be bartender looking for a job - it's one of the hardest cocktails to get right and should always use a sugar cube nor loose sugar or sugar syrup as some places resort to in order to mask lack of skills. My preference is one made with Woodford Reserve - nice.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy New Year folks & thanks for all the advice during 2014


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Both sets of scales have got tits up here..... rubbish new year


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Can send a set of eBay specials as soon as I'm home (4th Jan) to tide you over. PM address. HNY


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Happy New Year!!! Have a great one


----------

